# Can't make up my mind



## Kal (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in Colorado Springs and can't seem to make up my mind about going to Denver or Grand Junction. If I decide to go to Denver I will go in a few days, if I decide to go to Grand Junction I will stay in Colorado Springs for the winter and go to Grand Junction come spring time.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 21, 2014)

Check out Boulder for an alternative. Although personally, I've wintered in Colorado and wouldn't really do it again.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

Gets cold in Colorado


----------



## SlimPickins (Oct 24, 2014)

Ew to Boulder.


----------



## Kal (Oct 25, 2014)

Changed my mind, I will be heading to New Mexico and then Arizona. Should be warmer I hope.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

if im faced with a decision i cant make i do the right thing if this doesnt apply it doesnt matter....good luckl


----------

